# Classical Music Therapy



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2012)

Thoughts on using classical music as therapy for cognition, depression, blood pressure and general mental/physical health...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1413/classical-music-brain/#more-1413


----------



## Elzee (Nov 16, 2012)

I listen to Zen or Tranquil music and sometimes, nature music for total relaxation, peace and quiet. Don't care if it seems a little 'new age' - I find the quiet, instrumental music to be very calming. I listen to this serene music on Pandora.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2012)

Nature music is nice, I love the sound of a gentle rain, or ocean waves.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh! And classical music is also wonderful for babies!!   There is actually a trendy idea going around that it makes them more intelligent!   On the contrary, I have heard that you can kill plants with acid rock!

I have two kitties that love to listen to nice peaceful music !    They both can understand what I am saying to them alot of the time....so they know what I mean when I ask them if they would like to listen to their music!  :love_heart:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 3, 2015)

Elzee said:


> I listen to Zen or Tranquil music and sometimes, nature music for total relaxation, peace and quiet. Don't care if it seems a little 'new age' - I find the quiet, instrumental music to be very calming. I listen to this serene music on Pandora.



I do the same.  Have since my years on a mountaintop in southern Arizona ... I am so very very homesick!

Greetings to you.  I am also in Austin.

Rocky


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, I like classics of the more powerful type.

I love this one:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

I played "Zen" music in my martial arts schools for over 30 years. At this point I'm blissed out, so classical music is a nice change of pace for me. 

But I still slip back into classic rock once in a while.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 3, 2015)

RadishRose, I may be Norsk, but deliver me from the Wagnerian "stuff".  Beethoven, yes.  Chopin, yes.  A fat lady in a helmet? -- not so much.   Think my bias may have something to do with being an instrumentalist of sorts.

Rocky


----------



## AprilT (Jan 3, 2015)

Most all music works to sooth the soul to some degree, but some of the more softer classical music does wonders for the sole, but then so does music like new age and other gentle notes.  I used to listen to a lot of music in this realm years ago, I'm not sure why I've gotten away from doing so, but, music was everything to me for a while.  I think the internet may have had something to do with it, way too much time on the net and not enough time just kicking back and listening to great music which I not too long ago promised myself I was going to start doing again and look where I am.  hmph.  Starting. Next week, less time on the pc, more music.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2015)

Rocky said:


> RadishRose, I may be Norsk, but deliver me from the Wagnerian "stuff".  Beethoven, yes.  Chopin, yes.  A fat lady in a helmet? -- not so much.   Think my bias may have something to do with being an instrumentalist of sorts.
> 
> Rocky



Consider yourself delivered! :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

Rocky said:


> RadishRose, I may be Norsk, but deliver me from the Wagnerian "stuff".  Beethoven, yes.  Chopin, yes.  A fat lady in a helmet? -- not so much.   Think my bias may have something to do with being an instrumentalist of sorts.
> 
> Rocky



There's only ever been one "fat lady in a helmet" opera that I've enjoyed, and THAT since I was 3 years old ...


----------



## Josiah (Jan 3, 2015)

I listen to classical music to help me relax. I'm very much an adagio kind of guy. Tempos faster than adagio may be enjoyable even uplifting but they don't stimulate the relaxation response I'm looking for. New Age music is often the tempo I crave but tends to be rather boring.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> There's only ever been one "fat lady in a helmet" opera that I've enjoyed, and THAT since I was 3 years old ...



LOL, I just loved that!!!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2015)

I've always loved Bugs and Elmer Fudd doing their thing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 16, 2015)

Music can be magic!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy Cow!


----------



## John C (Jan 19, 2015)

Classical music does have a positive effect on one's mood.  I've read that many of Mozart's compositions are especially uplifting and that most approach perfection with a relationship to mathematics.


----------

